# east matty



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Fished yesterday afternoon hoping the bite would be hot before the front but only caught 4 fish. The fish in the picture inhaled the mirrodine (the bad thing about these lures are you catch one decent fish and they are toast)so we kept her. 25" slightly over 4.5#. Fished with Garry Grabel - good friend and great guide!!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

The rod in the picture was built by my bud CAPT FAB. He built it for himself and proceeded to give it to me.....BEST ROD EVER!!! I think I felt a 33" trout swim by my line...it is that sensitive..LOL!!

Thanks bud for the rod...Waiting on the next rod you are building for me.


----------

